# Anybody Been Delayed Recently on NICS Check?



## Vorpal (Dec 25, 2012)

Went and attempted to pick up a SIG P229 today that I had transferred, and was told I was in a delayed status due to the volume of calls coming in. Was told that it might take up to 3 business days to process. Has anybody else experienced this recently?


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

My sisters boyfriend went to buy his first gun, (I think he's 40) he's been around them his whole life. Has some that were left to him but had never gone out and bought one himself. It took almost 30 days for the call to come back that he could pick it up. My friend that runs the gun store said that has never happens before to anyone he sold a gun to.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rumor has it, a lot of people are buying firearms.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The system is working on overload because of the new gunban scare.Reports are the FBI is putting extra people in to help keep things running.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a 30-minute wait the week before Christmas for an M&P 15 22-A1 rifle. Normally that shop's wait is within 10 minutes for the instant check.


----------



## Vorpal (Dec 25, 2012)

Got the proceed today. I heard they're delaying just about everybody at this point due to the backlog.


----------



## avigar (Jan 13, 2012)

Here in IL, approximately 72 hours (3 days) are required from the time a handgun is purchased until pickup time, when NCIS cleared. So, one would never really notice any real delay here. Now, applying for an IL FOID ID card is a different story. It took almost 2 months before I received my ID. This was early last year.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I picked up one handgun the middle of December, and another one last week. Neither call took more than 5 minutes.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

No delay here in Kalifornia, it's still only 10 days !!


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I work at a shop here in Florida.

I do the transfers.

It happens sometimes when the system is overwhelmed or when there is confusion over an identity. Right now, it is the system being overwhelmed more than anything I am sure. 

I have had them give me delays, holds, call backs, and flat rejections. 

I had calls right before Christmas that took 30+ minutes to get the FDLE on the phone to process the transfer. It has been crazy!


----------



## ScottieG59 (Dec 24, 2012)

The background checks are backing up everywhere. Fortunately, in Kansas, the CCW saves that time. The new interest in firearms and the panic buying hit at the best time to cause problems.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

My longest wait was an hour if I don't count the day after Thanksgiving when my local gun shop just stopped making calls due to the delays.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I did two yesterday and they went right through...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Here in Texas (and some other states as well) if you have you CHL no call is necessary. In and out in whatever time it takes to fill out a 4473.


----------

